# Called about my application for a job! I messed up though.



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

So, I applied at a job online and called them today, asked to speak to the manager, I said hi my name is Taylor S----- and I was wondering if you got my application I posted on the 17th, or if you're still hiring? And she said we're actually doing callbacks right now, I can't check anything but what's your name again? And I told her, then she asked, and phone number? I started, 555-555-4......(pause) um... i'm sorry haha, I just got a new phone (lie).. 4225! She says okay, thats fine 4225.. and I said wait! no it's 6225! And she said Alright! 6225! Then she said we'll call you if you qualify for an interview! And I said okay! Thank you, and she said thank you bye.

The problem was, was that the 6225 number was my husbands. Mine ended in 4122, what I wanted to say on the phone was 4221. My husband works 10-12 hours a day til 5pm, occasionally later. Hopefully they didn't call (yet) and maybe we can trade phones for the next few days, i'm not sure if he uses it at work or not...

It was so hard to call, but I had to just do it. I kept saying in my head "No don't think about. No. Just stop and do it. DO IT! STOP THINKING! You dialed the number, yes! You hit call, Oh god they answered fast. YOU'RE STUCK. You did it!" Anyways, despite my fail, I'm glad I did it and it put me in a better mood, I walked my dog, showered, put normal clothes on, and did my hair and make up. Usually don't do those things, lol.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah... bad luck there. That's why I tend to write stuff down before making a phone call. So it's all nice and in front of me and I don't have to worry about forgetting or mixing something up in my mind. Even writing down the spelling of my own name just in case :um. You don't know what might happen when you're under stress and confused.

Still, doing it and putting yourself in that situation is the most important thing. I made a phone call today too. Probably the easiest I've ever made yet.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> Yeah... bad luck there. That's why I tend to write stuff down before making a phone call. So it's all nice and in front of me and I don't have to worry about forgetting or mixing something up in my mind. Even writing down the spelling of my own name just in case :um. You don't know what might happen when you're under stress and confused.
> 
> Still, doing it and putting yourself in that situation is the most important thing. I made a phone call today too. Probably the easiest I've ever made yet.


Yea, I don't have my hopes up for an interview with this job, so when I apply somewhere else i'll MAKE SURE I have this stuff written down in front of me


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol i too don't know my number . i always check my phone.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

forex said:


> lol i too don't know my number . i always check my phone.


Oh, I knew my number lol my mind just completely went blank at that moment! But i know a lot of people who have to check their phone for their numbers too


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's probably fine. That person probably isn't going to call your husband's phone lol. They'll just call back whoever they're interested in calling back and they'll have the number that you put on your application. I wouldn't worry about it...if it really bothers you though, you could always call back to verify that they have the right number down.


----------

